# Share multi ride ticket with friend



## NDD (Dec 3, 2021)

Have any of you ever let a friend use your multi ride ticket? Am thinking of offering to my brother or my wife who will have to travel between the two spots, since I'm not going to be able to use mine up in time. I feel like my brother could get away easily with it but the gender issue might mean my wife not so much


----------



## pennyk (Dec 3, 2021)

It is against Amtrak's rules to share multi-ride tickets. 

It is against the rules and guidelines of Amtrak Unlimited to suggest to an member or guest to break any Amtrak rules.


----------

